# Wieder ein " HöXt dubios"



## Hippo (24 Dezember 2010)

Eine Mail von (angeblich) ecard.de an meine Hauptmailadresse
Aber ich heiße definitiv NICHT Maria ..... 

_Hallo Maria,

du hast soeben eine E-Card versendet. Bevor wir sie zustellen können, musst du noch bestätigen, dass diese Karte tatsächlich von dir stammt. 
Klicke dazu bitte auf den folgenden Link oder kopiere ihn in die 
Adresszeile deines Browsers:     
<h**p://www.edgar.de/valid/c2c632b822650rbqw9cxu8ze627egcetsg5nvm>

-----------------------------------
EDfacts - Neuigkeiten auf edgar.de:
-----------------------------------
Unsere E-Cards ab jetzt auf deiner Homepage - natürlich kostenlos - Quellcode unter fast allen Grußkarten Da simma dabei - E-Cards zum Karneval: <h**p://www.edgar.de/rubrik/Feiertage%20Feierlich/Karneval%20Fasching>
Lust auf Paris? Mit der Edgar World Tour E-Card die Metropolen der Welt erkunden <h**p://www.edgar.de/r/link_wt_paris>
Unsere Besten: die beliebtesten E-Cards in den TOP25 <h**p://www.edgar.de/r/link_top25>
-----------------------------------

Beste Grüße von deinem Edgar-Team.
<h**p://www.edgar.de/r/start>

--
[email protected]
United Ambient Media AG
Eimsbütteler Chaussee 66, 20259 Hamburg
Amtsgericht Hamburg, HRB 76436
Vorstand Stefan Wasmuth (Vors.), Mark van Loon Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender Egbert Miebach

_[HEADER]Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Delivered-To: GMX delivery to [email protected]
Received: (qmail invoked by alias); 23 Dec 2010 23:13:03 -0000
Received: from www05.edgar.de (EHLO www05.edgar.de) [213.203.242.105]
  by mx0.gmx.net (mx044) with SMTP; 24 Dec 2010 00:13:03 +0100
Received: by www05.edgar.de (Postfix, from userid 1003)
    id 0A227C12080; Fri, 24 Dec 2010 00:13:03 +0100 (CET)
From: "Edgar E-Cards " <[email protected]>
To: "Maria " <[email protected]>
Subject: =?ISO-8859-1?Q?Bitte_best=e4tige_deine_E-Card!?=
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
Message-Id: <[email protected]>
Date: Fri, 24 Dec 2010 00:13:03 +0100 (CET)
X-GMX-Antivirus: 0 (no virus found)
X-GMX-Antispam: 0 (Mail was not recognized as spam);
 Detail=5D7Q89H36p4L00VTXC6D4q0N+AH0PUCnGL2vqOgpaBYL16oitsMrgDt/NQNpSCZFTiZEQ
 GUFK/a4e/3tTd80r8TCSWrrbzJ04V5MhQyRrqERLSN3C3z1RG8dVXDWDkx437OctgrXHRc=V1;
X-AntiVirus: checked (incoming) by AntiVir MailGuard (Version: 10.0.1.38; AVE: 8.2.4.126; VDF:
 7.11.0.153)
X-Avira-Antispam: Version 10.0.2.1 on PetNet (192.168.1.130) asata 10.0.2.3 settings.db:10.0.2.1
 (30-08-10 07:30) global_words.db:10.0.2.1.0.1 (30-08-10 07:35) user_words.db:9.0.0.14.0.1
 (04-02-10 22:39)
X-Avira-ScanDate: 12/24/10 00:13:02
X-Avira-SpamScore: ata:   0.000 bayes:   0.326 final:   0.000
X-Avira-SpamLevel: No spam

[/HEADER]


Ich bin mir nicht sicher - böse Site oder freche Werbung für ein Reiseunternehmen?

Inhaber der edcard ist 
Domaininhaber:
United Ambient Media AG
Theodorstrasse 42-90
PLZ: 22761
Ort: Hamburg


----------



## Hippo (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieder ein " HöXt dubios"*

Hi Folks,
war blinder Alarm 
Mir hat eine Maria (die ich wohl kenne) eine Ecard geschickt und hat versehentlich meine Adresse auch als Absender eingetragen.
Ich bin draufgekommen als mir einen Tag später eine Ecard zugestellt wurde. Ich habe Maria dann angemailt und so wurde das Mißverständnis geklärt


----------

